# Holding her right raptorial up?



## meaganelise9 (Oct 20, 2011)

I have an L5 idolo that's not really using one raptorial. I know this species can have plenty of complications (or it could have bumped it in shipping).

Think it will get better as she grows (assuming all molting goes successfully)?


----------



## rs4guy (Oct 20, 2011)

I had a similar issue with a male Orchid, one raptor was not bending right at the joint. After it molted, it lost the arm, and should regrow this coming molt, I'll keep you posted on how it went. GL!


----------



## Termite48 (Oct 20, 2011)

I have an Idolo L-6 and I am aware that if you use the net type cages as I do (Monarch), the raptorials can get entangled in the mesh after the mantid has reached a certain size. To prevent such injury to the all important raptorial, you might want to either modify the mesh surface with a more widely spaced surface which allows a grip to be had when the mantid is climbing, hanging or whatever. Sometimes the injury is so severe that the mantid can no longer use tihs raptorial for feeding.


----------



## animalexplorer (Oct 20, 2011)

It seems to me if they display any oddities in there appendages such as the way they move them or the shape, that it doesn't really correct itself through future molts entirely. I have had many regrow the limbs back but not the same in comparison to a normally developed one. I also have one idolo that criss crosses its arms and another that raises one of its arm so that it is behind the head. I'm guessing that somewhere in one of their molt cycles something went wrong. Molts are when they are at their most vunerable state.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Oct 20, 2011)

Raptors are much more touchy than legs, if one loses a whole leg, each molt will only grow it back a tiny bit but it will never be the same as a healthy one, and raptors are even less likely to ever be normal again, but if the raptor is still in-tacked it may have just "sprained it" for lack of a better word and it could clear up and be fine. Only time will tell, I wish you all the best of luck with her!

But at any rate almost all mantis can live a full life with just one raptor, they adapt and catch prey with one claw no problem. So no worries...


----------



## hibiscusmile (Oct 20, 2011)

No fret! this is the praying mantis, they also Praise the Lord!


----------



## meaganelise9 (Oct 20, 2011)

angelofdeathzz said:


> Raptors are much more touchy than legs, if one loses a whole leg, each molt will only grow it back a tiny bit but it will never be the same as a healthy one, and raptors are even less likely to ever be normal again, but if the raptor is still in-tacked it may have just "sprained it" for lack of a better word and it could clear up and be fine. Only time will tell, I wish you all the best of luck with her!
> 
> But at any rate almost all mantis can live a full life with just one raptor, they adapt and catch prey with one claw no problem. So no worries...


Right. Molting is tough stuff.. Maybe it was in an awkward position when the exoskeleton hardened. Hope for the best! She's still catching food at least.


----------



## meaganelise9 (Oct 20, 2011)

I just realized I put this is the breeding/nymph section and not health.. Oops. Ah, well. She's just a little guy!


----------



## rs4guy (Oct 21, 2011)

Just an update, my orchid male molted last night. Half of the lost raptorial was recovered, and I'm hoping the next molt will cover the rest. It does seem slightly smaller than his "good" arm. Either way he'll see adulthood.


----------



## meaganelise9 (Oct 21, 2011)

Well, that's good news.


----------



## meaganelise9 (Nov 7, 2011)

She's molted and didn't lose a thing, and now she's using it a little more.


----------



## rs4guy (Nov 7, 2011)

Great to hear!


----------



## hazed_shaman (Nov 9, 2011)

i just had an l2 idolo molt and while it was molting lost 2 legs on the same side and 1 of it raptorials. ON THE SAME SIDE!!!!! this little guys persistent tho and has a never say die spirit. kinda sucks having to hand feed him everyday tho knowing he will probly not survive his next molt....


----------



## meaganelise9 (Nov 9, 2011)

Ouch! I hear that a lot with these. I've been lucky so far. I try to keep it very humid.


----------



## hazed_shaman (Nov 15, 2011)

Humidity was a perfection so was temp. Not sure what happened..... I guess luck had alot to play with it...


----------



## meaganelise9 (Nov 16, 2011)

or I'm a good mama.


----------



## hazed_shaman (Nov 16, 2011)

Hahah yeh congrats on ur maturnal skills. Lol hah never thought id think myself as a bad hobbiest but id have 2 imagine it has more to do with the species itself. If idolomantis ryhmed with frustration and dissapointment id have 2 say I wouldn't be surprized


----------



## meaganelise9 (Nov 16, 2011)

haha oh wait. I think I skipped over your post above.. sorry. Yeah, that's awful and just crummy luck- all too common with idolos..


----------

